# Just had lunch with a TV "star"



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Clue - Welsh and simple = Glen (MY NAME IS GLYNN! he was narked when I said hello Glen :lol: )


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

erm why?


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Clue - Welsh and simple = Glen (MY NAME IS GLYNN! he was narked when I said hello Glen :lol: )
> 
> I still don't know who he is :? Can I have another clue?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

glynn from big brother, seems quite a nice chap.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I didnt know who he was either.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Ah the life guard!


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Why were you having lunch together?, if its not an indelicate question. :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Why is he sat in a gold chair? Is that at the restaurant? if so, is that the campest restaurant in England or what?


----------



## Gizmo999 (Jan 28, 2007)

the thread title needs amending, TV star is a gross mis description, person who has appeared on TV might be closer


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Gizmo999 said:


> the thread title needs amending, TV star is a gross mis description, person who has appeared on TV might be closer


I think ''star'' rather than star represents sarcasm m8


----------



## trevor (May 6, 2002)

Seems like a nice boy!! :lol:


----------



## M T Pickering (Aug 11, 2004)

Johns "New" rent boy!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll: :wink:


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Did you not know back in the OLD DAY'S he had a blow up doll called Doris. He took her everywhere.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Doris was a solid mannekin not inflatable :wink:

Here is blushing Helen with Glyn


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

With C4 TV crew on pontoon


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Doris was a solid mannekin not inflatable :wink:
> 
> Here is blushing Helen with Glyn


He needs to get his eyes looked at. That's one hell of a squint 8)


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Hasn't he just "come out" - and you had lunch with him John?

Is there something you're not telling us?! :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My editor, who does not mince his words asked him "have you managed to f##k a lot of girls since you were on BB?" Yes plenty says Glynn!

Jam, _come out of the House _ - I see what you mean ha ha ha :lol:


----------

